# I have an opportunity



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

To get an akbash. He's a 3 year old intact dog who has been guarding sheep. I have ducks, chickens and goats. 

My fencing is 48" goat fencing and the pasture is 3 acres. 
If I get him I will be leaving the cross fencing gates open so be can roam the entire 3 acres. 

I have had problems with raccoons and fox. There are coyotes out here, but I've not had them on the property yet. I also just found out we have wolves in this area. 

I have a 3 year old spayed female shepherd/Aussie cross as well. 

They are asking $500, but that's a bit too steep for me. Is he worth it?


----------



## Bree (Mar 22, 2013)

In my opinion, $500 is a reasonable price for a good guard dog (here in California at least). My main concern would be how big of an area he was in before you got him. If he was roaming 500 acres and you try to keep him in 3, he can probably jump a 4' fence with ease and take off. Then that $500 dog quickly becomes a $1000 dog or more (at least here in California). We use dogs in our larger pastures, that are far away from busy roads and other people. We use llamas around the house and in the smaller pastures. They are awesome guards and don't seem to have the urge to roam that intact male dogs have. We have a lot of coyotes and haven't had any losses since we got the llamas. Good luck!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah just was looking at Craigslist (CA) and they want $1500 for an intact 2 year old Akbash male, but he is registered.
The lady I bought my LGD pup(Great pyr/ Anatolian-- Akbash are white anatolians btw) from says she has a hard time keeping her male OUT of the goats he just wants to be with them so bad (I forget why she had him out for awhile) but she says he just sticks with the flock.... and he is the anatolian mix...


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Well a sheep guard can probably adjust to goats just fine but there will be some training involved. Poultry, it may or may not take to guarding them, some birds may be lost finding out. Wolves, if there are any in NY which I find hard to believe, you need more then one dog. Wolves see dogs as competition and kill them if the opportunity arises. I would look at their fence and see how it compares to yours.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

She called me today. She said he has never jumped a fence but will wander if there is a break in the fence. He has been with kids and other dogs without problems and was raised with chickens. 
His last property was 5 acres. 
He is registered.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Also, the fox came back and was pacing inside our fencing today. My friend chased it off.  it'll be back


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've no personal experience with an Akbash; however, from what you're saying here, I think you've a wonderful find. If I were in your shoes I would...am wondering if there is a way you can introduce the dog you have to that Akbash before making the commentment as the two would need to work together against any wolf pack.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

SJSFarm said:


> She called me today. She said he has never jumped a fence but will wander if there is a break in the fence. He has been with kids and other dogs without problems and was raised with chickens.
> His last property was 5 acres.
> He is registered.


$500 is a good deal for a registered intact male with good working ability. (Oh I see he was raised with chickens just like my dogs, well a good start-- we are getting goats soonish so will see if my pack takes to them)....


----------

